# Hookaroons/Pickaroons



## cjnspecial (Oct 30, 2011)

I want to get a good hookaroon and it seems there are a million different styles out there. Any advice on which ones are best for firewooding? 

Aluminum handled ones are out.


Columbus McKinnon - Search Results for catid:1273

Peavey Manufacturing Company - products_logging_tools_pickeroons

Hookeroons & Pulp Hooks


----------



## chucker (Oct 30, 2011)

the few that ive had my hands on are way to bulky and clumsy... what i have is a tie pick from the rail road track crews have. there wooden handled with a sharper finer point with a barb ... the barb works like that of a fish hook but easier to remove from a log,block or stick........


----------



## Jon E (Oct 30, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Aluminum handled ones are out.



Why? My first choice would be a hookaroon from Logrite.


----------



## fdoberman (Oct 30, 2011)

Like any tool the one you pick depends on what you want to do with it. 
I've been making my own for over 30 years, didn't know you could buy them for a lot of that time, and honestly the ability to heat one up and adjust it has a lot to be said for it.

I like about 18" of handle with the head set at an angle that allows me to only bend a knee to seat the spike in the end of a chunk, saves a lot of back ouchie that way. 
I must be getting them pretty close to right because a good number have been swiped.

I don't like the head design peavey uses, not enough bite in the hook - might be OK for reaching onto a pile to pull but won't carry for damn.

Columbus has the hook aspect pretty close to my liking, but a 36" handle is too damn long.


----------



## flushcut (Oct 30, 2011)

Peavy Manufacturing Hume pattern on a 36" I am able to pick up 14"dia rounds on to the splitter.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Oct 30, 2011)

Guess it depends what you're going to do with it. For emptying my pickup a Garden Hoe works amazingly well. Picked up that trick here. Longer and lighter then most hookaroons I see.

Currently wood handled, when this one gives up the ghost I'll probably replace it with a lifetime warranty Craftsman one.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 30, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> I want to get a good hookaroon and it seems there are a million different styles out there. Any advice on which ones are best for firewooding?
> 
> Aluminum handled ones are out.


 


Jon E said:


> Why? My first choice would be a hookaroon from Logrite.



Same question. The Logrite one has a very good feeling one, must be thick wall, solid, well cushioned at the handle. Balance is perfect. You should try one before making a decision. Mine has turned into a third hand and would be one of the last tools I would get rid of.

Harry K


----------



## cjnspecial (Oct 30, 2011)

turnkey4099 said:


> Same question. The Logrite one has a very good feeling one, must be thick wall, solid, well cushioned at the handle. Balance is perfect. You should try one before making a decision. Mine has turned into a third hand and would be one of the last tools I would get rid of.
> 
> Harry K


 
I'm not a fan of textured rubber grips.The new oregon looks neat but it's got the textured grips and is quite pricey.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=ORF+536320&catID=

They look like re-branded Ox Head design


----------



## cjnspecial (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a video of hookaroon/pickaroon being used?


----------



## Somesawguy (Oct 30, 2011)

Pulp Hook With Solid Tip - Pulp Hooks, Tips & Parts - Labonville Inc.

I'm not quite sure what you want to do, but Pulp Hooks really help when handling wood.


----------



## stihl_in_texas (Oct 30, 2011)

fdoberman said:


> Like any tool the one you pick depends on what you want to do with it.
> I've been making my own for over 30 years, didn't know you could buy them for a lot of that time, and honestly the ability to heat one up and adjust it has a lot to be said for it.
> 
> I like about 18" of handle with the head set at an angle that allows me to only bend a knee to seat the spike in the end of a chunk, saves a lot of back ouchie that way.
> ...



All a bunch of rubbish without photographic evidence! :msp_biggrin: 

Steve


----------



## scotvl (Oct 30, 2011)

fdoberman said:


> Like any tool the one you pick depends on what you want to do with it.
> I've been making my own for over 30 years, didn't know you could buy them for a lot of that time, and honestly the ability to heat one up and adjust it has a lot to be said for it.
> 
> I like about 18" of handle with the head set at an angle that allows me to only bend a knee to seat the spike in the end of a chunk, saves a lot of back ouchie that way.
> ...


 Pics needed......please.


----------



## fdoberman (Oct 31, 2011)

Well just as soon as I can figure out how the hell to put a picture on this site without screwing around with photocraphole or some other silly thing I'll be happy to post a picture or 93.

Till then we're all headed for the SC Paddle Store & Provision Company!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Guess it depends what you're going to do with it. For emptying my pickup a Garden Hoe works amazingly well. Picked up that trick here. Longer and lighter then most hookaroons I see.
> 
> Currently wood handled, when this one gives up the ghost I'll probably replace it with a lifetime warranty Craftsman one.


 
I also used a hoe, garden rake, 4 bent tine weeding fork, etc. did that for 30 years. First time I used a real hookaroon I stated kicking my rear for not buying one way back then.

Try one and you'll never again pick up that hoe except perhaps to rake chunks to within reach of the hookeroon. that is one of the drawbacks, I can only reach a bit past the wheelwells with mine so I made a 7' one from a plumbing fitting and a closet pole.

Harry K


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 31, 2011)

Jon E said:


> Why? My first choice would be a hookaroon from Logrite.


 
:agree2:


----------



## barnumb (Oct 31, 2011)

I LOVE Logrite tools. Sadly I cant get my fingers around their hookeroon so I stick with my wood one.


----------



## cjnspecial (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the mueller hookaroon and it showed up today. It only has a 16 inch handle on it right, didn't feel like paying 30 dollars for the longer handle one when I can swap it out myself for a few bucks. Anyway, this thing is pretty sweet, it's very sharp and doesn't let go until you flip it a little. It's also very light, the whole thing only weighs 1 pound 10 ounces.View attachment 205550
View attachment 205551


----------



## scooby074 (Nov 3, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> I'm not a fan of textured rubber grips.The new oregon looks neat but it's got the textured grips and is quite pricey.
> 
> Bailey's - Oregon 27.5" Lifting Pick
> 
> They look like re-branded Ox Head design



I believe the Oregon is a rebrand of the Stubai 6742 which is based on one of their mountaineering axes. View attachment 205619


I use a Stubai 6942. Very similar pattern to the Mueller you bought. Ive used both the NA style picks and the euros. The hook pattern on the european models is a bit better IMHO. I wouldnt be without my pickaroon. One of my favourite tools in the arsenal.


----------



## likesaws (Feb 13, 2012)

*hookeroon*

I have a new Council tool hockeroon, it works very well. Very useful tool everybody that handles firewood
should have one. They are made In USA. Check out there website counciltool.com. Foun one for sale on Amozon
search the web. Great tool


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 14, 2012)

NICE!
I'll have to look into getting one like that too.


----------



## Shmudda (Feb 15, 2012)

*Homemade Hookaroon.....*

Made (2) of these things....

The one is from an old Chopper Axe that was junk, the other is from a piece of pipe.

The red unit is made from a piece of 1" schedule 40 pipe. Put a cap on the back side so it wont slip out of my hand while using it and the bolt is a 1/2" grade 8 x 5" long. Tried a grade 2 carriage bolt, but it would not hold up.

They both work very well........

Craig


----------

